# Gary: referral number



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Gary

Is there a referral number or promotional code for Michelin tires currently, Im purchasing 4 P235/75R15 for my daily driver.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

damills said:


> Gary
> 
> Is there a referral number or promotional code for Michelin tires currently, Im purchasing 4 P235/75R15 for my daily driver.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, none I know of for Michelin.

You can see a link to our current promotions within the sticky thread near the top of this forum.


----------

